# Spasda mark II (open RP)



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello and welcome back to a new season of mayhem!

it is still set in space, and it is still a supermarket and there is now a race track, a pit fighting arena, were you can challenge someone, and beat the snot out of them ( and yes you can use weapons here!)

have fun but remeber to not go too over the top! :grin:


----------



## rubylord9 (Feb 9, 2010)

*count me in...*

Ragnokk Coldblood walked into the 'store' looking for some SOULS TO DRINK! and also some booze..... and possibly some cheese, and some loo roll for the missus 
OOC: HIYA heresy online!!! XD


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

Karix walked pondorously into the store, his hoofs claking on the cold marble. He was angry for the hive fleet leaving him on this forbidden planet of worldly convience. As he looked round he saw and spindly elf gazing at a shopping list, looking for some stinky cheese. He plodded over to him, picked him up and whispered into his face " where semi organic life form wearing spandex, do you keep you're biomass?"


----------



## rubylord9 (Feb 9, 2010)

"Well, 'niddy, can I call you niddy? I honestly dont know, I came in here for some cheese and SOULS!!!1!!!!!!11!!!!!one!!!!!!1!!! and I havent seen any of the staff, poor service eh!" replied Ragnokk, thinking how disgusting this creatures breath was. Untangling himself from "niddys" claws he fell gracefuly to the floor adjusting his spiked gauntlets as he did so, drawing his stolen gauss cannon he added "Im gonna see if i can find someone..." As an added thought he absently tossed a pack of tictacs towards the hivetyrant and said "sort your dentistry out!!!"


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

"Jeez my breath doesn't smell that bad does it??" he asked the skinny figure infront of him. picking up a can of squig meat he went over to the eldar and bopped him over the head with it. "haha, toughest stuff in the galaxy!" he said joyously and went to look for a box of rippers to suprise him with.


----------



## rubylord9 (Feb 9, 2010)

Massaging the lump on his head the nid had given him he continued to prowl in a way that he thought was menacing and cool but to everyone else just looked like he had realy bad bunions he proceeded down the first aisle of the store, noticing his favourite flavour of SOUL he gobbled some down and licked his lips inadvertently smudging his lipstick in the process "Dang now my whole goth-eldar look is screwed" he said to no one in particular, as he got some purple lipstick from a nearby shelf and applied it to his pale face. Pulling some paper from within his cape he began sketching a map of the store noting the strange layout then cursing his own stupidity, it wasnt strange he was in the section labeled "FOR DARK ELDAR PEEPS"!!!! wow what an idiot...


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Deadman then walks in after a very long 2 year holiday in nowhere important looks for something that will cause a lot of damage and mayhem and finds Ragnokk looking up at a sign looking like an idiot. He decides that Ragnokk would be a very powerful friend that he could betray later and quite possibly hurt a lot and decides to buy him 10 more cans of souls.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Guardsman Chrisman, knock kneed and fresh out of boot camp, entered the supermarket. His sergeant had given him a list of groceries to collect, items which were of "crucial importance to the Imperium's war machine." It was all rather weird. He hadn't heard of half the stuff on the list, so they had to be for some secret project thing.

Confused, Chrisman walked up to a bored looking shop attendant. "Err...hi mr..." Chris examined the name tag, "Phil, I've been sent to collect some stuff for the local Guard station. Do you have any tartan paint?"
The attendant scoff, "No, we don't have any tartan paint, nitwit."
"Oh, ok," replied Chris, slightly taken aback, "What about a long weight, do you sell them?"
The attendant sighed, "I'll see if I can get one." 
The attendant left. Several minutes passed, and still the attendant didn't come back. In this time Chris made the connection between "long weight" and "long wait."
"Damn it..."

Chris noticed a bunch of people gazing at the bright signs of the shop. Well, people was an overly precise term. One was a giant bug, one was buying tonnes of souls, and one was evidently a fan of spandex. He suddenly recognized Deadman, someone who he'd often bumped into in barfights. Remembering this, he kicked him in the arse. Deadman had always had the drop on him, and he was allowing that this time.

"Take that you dishonourable rat!"


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Deadman, now in serious pain, turned around to see who had kicked him up the arse and saw his old "buddy" Chris. Deadman didn't have a good memory but had a philosophy that he thought was suited for this situation, "Just shut up and fight", he turned around and picked Ragnokk up with ease, confused by this he had been stupid enough to take too long not concentrating on his "buddy" so when he turned around Chris was gone. 
Deadman then rolled back his eyes into his head and a mysterious sign appeared above Chris saying "IDIOTIC GUARDSMAN" Deadman walked over to where the sign was and threw Ragnokk, forgetting how light he was, and sent them both flying across the room (OOC: God mode?).
Now proud of his work he thought he deserved a treat so he walked out and took a random passer-by straight to Hell with no second thought, or care, of who it was.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

Turning teh corner, mumbling "me hungy" he saw the spandex light human yell at the other human who was new to his highly advanced senses. he flashed his claws at teh group and snarled in his alien tongue and charged. he knocked teh humans down and stood over the elf his tentacles lashing in the face of his food.


----------



## rubylord9 (Feb 9, 2010)

Shaking himself off ragnokk eyed this pathetic human, slightly confused he had always been taught humans were peices of warpbeast crap and then one had bought him some souls!!! AND NOW THIS OTHER GREEN HUMAN (half orc?) HAD CHALLENGED HIM TO A FIGHT, at least thats what ragnokk thought because he was a drug addict and hadnt understood that he had been thrown across the floor by his "ally", "I CHALLENGE YOU TO A PIT FIGHT, MELEE WEAPONS ONLY!!!" Ragnokk challenged and stomped of to skulk around and do drugs before the pit fight.


----------



## rubylord9 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Fight!!!*

Picking himself up gracefuly (due to his light wheightyness) he began yelling obscenities at the guardsman who at the time he thought was a half ork he finished his string of insults with "I CHALLENGE YOU MY FRIEND TO A PIT FIGHT AT EXACTLY MIDNIGHT, MELEE WEAPONS ONLY!!!!!!!!" and stomped off to take more drugs and skulk until the fight, just in time it seemed as the huge bug like creature called 'niddy' hunkered round the corner looking particurlarly peckish...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Stillie turned as Deadman grabbed him, "You should let go boy" he said quietly before hammering a psychic blast into Deadmans chest sending him through several stalls.
He then saw that a pitifull creature was yelling at a Guardsman and walked over to bitch slap him all the way to Texas!
Jumping into the air he saw that Bloodfist had walked all over the comics stall "That had a White dwarf issue one in it, get im lads!!"


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

rubylord9 said:


> Picking himself up gracefuly (due to his light wheightyness) he began yelling obscenities at the guardsman who at the time he thought was a half ork he finished his string of insults with "I CHALLENGE YOU MY FRIEND TO A PIT FIGHT AT EXACTLY MIDNIGHT, MELEE WEAPONS ONLY!!!!!!!!" and stomped off to take more drugs and skulk until the fight, just in time it seemed as the huge bug like creature called 'niddy' hunkered round the corner looking particurlarly peckish...


OOC about quote: Who are you challenging?

Deadman didn't appreciate being blasted across the room by Stillie. After recovering from his massive headache he once again rolled his eyes back into his head and created a thunderstorm around the shop with high force winds, (OOC: Could be a hurricane, quote with answer (yes or no only + why)) realising that the winds were a bit too high he did nothing as he was confused about who the surpisingly light elf/human/creature was challenging. To settle his confusion he picked up a heavy set of steel steps and threw them at Stillie. He then realised that they were now teaming up against the bug, so he then used mysterious powers of doom to create the ultimate weapon, a high voltage, high amp electric wire attached to a SCAR-H thermal sight gun.

After seeing the Guardsman still on the floor with a shopping list in his hand he walked over to him, picked up the shopping list and laughed at the idiot for the shopping list had items on it that were in a shop 200 miles from Spasda. He slapped the guardsman until he was awake and threw him into the bug before electricuting him with the high voltage wires and shooting at him with the SCAR-H attached to it.


----------

